# Dr Beasley's Tire Conditioner



## DW Reviewer (Jun 12, 2013)

Review posted on behalf of Suba

Dr Beasley's Tire Conditioner

What is it?

A glossy tyre dressing with 'adjustable' glossiness. From the manufacturer's website:

"It <tyre conditioner> contains UV blockers and moisturisers that prevent your tires from cracking, fading, and drying out. Not only does it restore your tires back to health, but you can adjust the level of gloss you prefer simply by wiping after application"

What does it bring to the table?

Good tyre protection, adjustable gloss levels, with no sling. Dr Beasley's state:

"
• Water based formula - contains no solvents which can damage rubber
• Prevents against cracking, fading, discolouration, and UV damage
• Leaves your tires healthy looking and protected from direct damage by the elements"

Price

£14.99 for 12oz (roughly 360ml) - add £2.69 p&p, £17.68 total.

What am I testing it on?

2012 Volvo V70 D5 Auto, 18 inch Dunlop Sport Maxx RT tyres on front, 18 inch Pirelli P7 Rosso tyres to the rear.

I have not been convinced of 'shiny' tyre products, but was interested in the stated 'adjustable' nature of this Dr Beasley's product.

The sample was packaged in a quality-feel box with a slight 'waxed' coating - while no guarantee of product quality, it does lift the overall feel of the product.










All tyres had been treated with wheel cleaner, scrubbed with a wheel brush, then scrubbed again with a 1:20 dilution of APC (and rinsed many times!) The product was applied with a small square of dense packing foam, simply wiping over the face of the tyre (see 'before and after' below - Tire Conditioner applied on the right).










The gloss was slightly different between the two tyres; the Dunlops are a softer rubber compound and the tyre dressing tended to be less glossy on application.

Dunlop:

]









Pirelli:

]









All tyres were allowed to dry for a few minutes then wiped over with a micro-fibre cloth to remove some of the excess. This did reduce the gloss level on both tyres but not by much.

When I finished I thought the tyres looked OK but was not convinced that it made the car look much better. The following morning the gloss had reduced slightly and the appearance was more 'even' (suspect the product had dried further); all tyres looked really good and finished off the car. After driving there was no evidence of any sling, and running a finger over the sidewall didn't remove any product (clean finger!)

Pros

Easy to use (if you ignore first having to scrub your tyres clean!)

No solvent smell

Dries very well and no apparent sling

Adjustable gloss (allowed me to tone down the levels to my taste)

Cons

Not sure there are any, unless it doesn't last - need some time to test this...

Conclusion

I have not been a great fan of tyre dressing/conditioners, particularly those that are ultra-glossy. But seeing the tyres the next morning with Dr Beasley's Tire Conditioner applied, I would have to say that I am now a convert! I like the Dr Beasley's product enough that I will buy some more once the sample runs out. I have not been able to test how long it lasts, but if it makes 4 weeks then this is good enough for me. I would certainly recommend trying Dr Beasley's Tire Conditioner, whether you like gloss or more matte appearance tyres - the choice is yours with just one product.

Supplier and website

US (Chicago) manufacturer's website is http://www.drbeasleys.com

UK exclusive supplier is Bear's Wax Factory at http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk (thanks to them for the sample!)


----------

